# Rob Schneider being a jerk?



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2009)

Watch: Rob Schneider Is A Jerk | Bunny With Fangs!


Meh, I dont know.  He is a comedian, so his material will be offensive to some.  Plus, they didnt get his name right.

All in all, I dont think hes funny, but its better than acting like a couple of crybabies on the air.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2009)

wow!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2009)

I just realized that these guys are from palm beach. I hated their show.  Totally unfunny and I always thought that woman smoked too.

In all reality, if this "always happens" perhaps they should interview comedians anymore?  I mean, they arent funny, so its predictable that theyd turn shit around on comedians when they can.

Most comedians Ive ever thought were funny revolved around complaining.  Though I didnt think he was funny, I see where he was getting at with the parking lot.  They called him in and made him wait OUTSIDE?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2009)

he still could have acted like a professional instead of an asshole.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2009)

The guy with the ski cap is just as much an a-hole.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The guy with the ski cap is just as much an a-hole.



yeah, he definitely provoked him.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2009)

Howard Stern ripped on the hosts, saying they didn't know how to deal with his jokes.  Howards said he gets those comments all the time.

Either way whether he was a jerk or not, the show sucked balls.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 17, 2009)

im not a rob schneider fan at all, but i dont think he was a jerk at all.. the hosts were a bunch of pricks.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Howard Stern ripped on the hosts, saying they didn't know how to deal with his jokes.



Same thing I thought.. they weren't getting his jokes at all, almost as if they were trying to direct the interview that way.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 17, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> im not a rob schneider fan at all, but i dont think he was a jerk at all.. the hosts were a bunch of pricks.


I agree. I can't believe those two bitched about Schneider's attitude on the air like that. Not only very unprofessional, but extremely annoying. The dude was practically throwing a fit and yelling at him, while Rob remained calm the entire time.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2009)

I loved Rob saying "you bring a lot of baggage into this."


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2009)

Perhaps, I was persuaded by Howard because that's where I first heard about this, but I can definitely say with honesty that Stern brought up excellent points.

It just seemed like something I would have changed the channel on if I was listening to.

I would certainly never call in:

"yea dawg!!! that bro was being an asshole!"

douche.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2009)

That didnt bother me that much nor should it bother Rob because that shit hole station has loyal listeners.  It doesnt surprise me that theyd stick to their shit sacks.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2009)

who the fuck listens to radio? he's a shitty little nobody n they are even nobodier than he is. that's what pissed them off. morning radio... ohhhhh the BIG time. pffft.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2009)

These guys obviously don't get comedy, sometimes a comedian is going to complain or even "put you down" as part of an act. I really think Rob was fine and even tried to get off the subject, these guys suck.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2009)

Prince said:


> he still could have acted like a professional instead of an asshole.



That is comedy, sometimes you put yourself down sometimes your situation (waiting in a parking lot because I'm a loser), he was making fun of the situation. Obviously they were hurt by the comment since they don't even have a waiting area, and chose to just say fuck off instead of going with being a po'dunk station.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2009)

i don't think there was really any problem till the hosts overreacted to rob saying they didn't have enough to do in the morning. simple matter of people not being able to laugh at themselves.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2009)

thirty years ago i listened to this great radio station, WBLM, and they had a contest to see who could draw what it actually looked like. few people knew it was located in a ratty little brown and white house trailer i think even on a dirt road if i remember right. my husband knew bill cloutier n andy govatsos so we hung out there a few times. sounds can be decieving.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, watching it again really sets up a better understanding for his comedy.  If I was him, I wouldve thought I was getting punk'd.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2009)

i think he was being playful. i don't think less of him at all. friends and family joke all the time about stuff like the waiting in the parking lot thing. 

i cut myself fairly bad once cooking dinner at my mothers and Tesla went running to tell my mom. My mom said "tell her to tape her finger back on and keep fixing dinner". it was funny as hell but someone could have taken it as cold and uncaring if they didn't get her humor. we still laugh about it.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2009)

yea this is ridiculous, I dont think he did anything wrong, why is the world so damn sensitive now?


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2009)

When I lived in palm beach, I had to listen to these guys most mornings and I always had to turn it in between played out songs.  Finally, it got so bad, Id tune into 103.1 which at the time had Howard Stern.

Anyway, in the afternoon, Id go back to wild 95.5 and theyd play alleged funny clips from the morning show.  Theyd finalize the verbal clip with some drum chimes TV shows do when they change scenes and I kept wondering, what was so funny about that?  All that I heard were 3 people laughing at their OWN jokes that werent funny, yet forced.

I truly hate morning shows, but this ordeal is icing on the cake.

OH!  I forgot something!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2009)

YouTube Video











Look how the media dresses this up..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2009)

unbelievable.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> YouTube Video



embedding disabled? fuck

YouTube - South Park - Rob Schneider


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you guys are over looking all of the insults that Rob was dishing out, he could have handled it differently especially since he was there to promote himself at the Improv.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2009)

maybe it going bad would get him a lot more press?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> maybe it going bad would get him a lot more press?



negative publicity is better than no publicity!

one of the radio stations I listen to here in Colorado has a comedian on almost weekly in the morning to promote themselves if they are appearing at Comedy Works, I have actually gone to shows just because I heard how funny they were on the radio show, so I just don't see how being an ass could benefit you since the people listening to the radio are probably loyal listeners. And if this radio station is so "crappy" why did he book himself to be on? It's obviously a popular station which is why he was appearing to promote his Improv show in town.

I am not saying the DJ's handled things the best they could have either, but Rob being a guest on their show should have defused it and moved on and attempted to be funny, which personally I don't think he is funny anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2009)

Ill tell ya one thing, from the list they gave and from the aftermath of this, I doubt too many comedians will be signing up for them.

They are a shitty station.  I dont consider Schneider a funny comedian either, but hes done more than this trio.  Like him or not, you cant take that away and the fact that this turned out this way is worse for them than Rob.  Just take a peek at the sum of the responses this vid gets.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Ill tell ya one thing, from the list they gave and from the aftermath of this, I doubt too many comedians will be signing up for them.
> 
> They are a shitty station.  I dont consider Schneider a funny comedian either, but hes done more than this trio.  Like him or not, you cant take that away and the fact that this turned out this way is worse for them than Rob.  Just take a peek at the sum of the responses this vid gets.



In the interview they mention not having a good time with Kevin Nealand, and another comedian.  You think they maybe a little sensitive.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2009)

That's a bush league station.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2009)

This is why I listen to BBC radio or podcasts I DL onto my USB drive....


----------

